
The Fracking Decade - hirundo
https://www.commentarymagazine.com/articles/the-fracking-decade/
======
peter303
First, fracking has done in vertical wells for six decades. It when it was
combined with precision horizontal drilling and applied to previously
overlooked shales, that oil production really took off.

Second, not paying $100s of billions for oil imports has had a huge stimulus
on the US economy, larger than Obamas TARP and Trumps tax cuts. That is partly
why the US economy continues to boom in its longest expansion ever.

Third, the fracking moguls made almost as much money as Rockefeller and Getty,
Gates and Bezos, but are not celebrated in the financial memoirs. I wonder
why?

